

YapQ – Dead simple way to travel - saoronxxx
http://yapq.com

======
saoronxxx
The app available on app sotre:
[https://itunes.apple.com/il/app/yapq/id784765085?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/il/app/yapq/id784765085?mt=8)
And on Google play
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iv.yapq](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iv.yapq)
It will tell you every POI around you and literally blow you away :)

------
saoronxxx
And if you are really lazy you can check out our HTML5 version here :
[http://api.yapq.com/m](http://api.yapq.com/m) Same as the native version
minus some features.

